
Email marketing: do you understand what this service is about? - aledalgrande
http://www.obvi.email
======
iamben
No, I genuinely have no idea what I'm signing up for if I was to put in my
email. Autoresponder list? Pricing? Per email? Users?

~~~
florzadeh
@iamben This is an email marketing tool. OBVI makes it easy to create & send
fully measurable campaigns. CODE FREE. You can send 10,000 emails per month to
unlimited people.

